# 1935 (?) Monark Silver Thing



## Jim Barnard (Jan 1, 2018)

Saved this broken frame I found in a bike shop basement suffering from crack and old age.



 

Added the gigantic Brooks Saddle and a Sturmey alloy 3sp skidder and I have a very civilized ride!



 

Every day she gets shinier.

 



I suspect too much skidding with this frame may be a bad idea...


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice ride. I like the Sturmey Archer 3 speed.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Jan 3, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> View attachment 731539
> 
> Saved this broken frame I found in a bike shop basement suffering from crack and old age.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxtubebob (Jan 3, 2018)

Which year had the windows in the lugs. I was thinking it was 1935?


----------

